# Silver Ribbons



## Donde (Jul 23, 2020)

At least that's what it looks like to me. Another moth.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 23, 2020)

Very colourful  moth that.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 23, 2020)

Very nice shot......


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice shot! You're very lucky the cool moths come to your windows, it makes things easier.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2020)

Lovely.


----------

